# What's the deal with these ?



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi has anyone used these .. ?

I haven't paid for this i am giving it ago to test it. but how do i know is real ?

Thanks


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

They just look like generic gh to me,if it is just use 10iu for 10 days,and ull know if there real or not,if it's your first time using growth ull have sum nasty cts with it,also ull have sum water bloat with it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Anthony83 said:


> They just look like generic gh to me,if it is just use 10iu for 10 days,and ull know if there real or not,if it's your first time using growth ull have sum nasty cts with it,also ull have sum water bloat with it.


10 ius a day .. ? i was thinking of using 5 a day .. best time to use ? pre bed ? or first in the morning on empty stomach ?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ya 5iu would do,just thought u wanted to find out if they were real quickly,u should still get sides at 5iu.

I take mine b4 bed,as it makes me tired,it will work just aswell in the morning r pwo.if taking at night I'd have my shake and wait 30mins before injecting mate.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

You have some useful friends if someone's given you 10 vials of GH for free :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> You have some useful friends if someone's given you 10 vials of GH for free :thumb:


  i know I am testing it  lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Fakes I expect.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Fakes I expect.


your opinion don't count . :ban:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

if they are not fakes- keep them in the and 4 ius a day is suffiteient before bed generally. Benefits of GH are best seen over a long timen useage and with gear- you wont see a strngth increase as such and sides- there are none at those doseages i dont know what sides you have experianced Anthony but i been using growth for 3 years and no such sides??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

laurie g said:


> if they are not fakes- keep them in the and 4 ius a day is suffiteient before bed generally. Benefits of GH are best seen over a long timen useage and with gear- you wont see a strngth increase as such and sides- there are none at those doseages i dont know what sides you have experianced Anthony but i been using growth for 3 years and no such sides??


I will be using along side gear Test maybe tren. i'll use it at 5ius as it's easier to split into 2 shots .. thanks  reps


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Using blue tops at the mo,5iu every morning


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

laurie g said:


> if they are not fakes- keep them in the and 4 ius a day is suffiteient before bed generally. Benefits of GH are best seen over a long timen useage and with gear- you wont see a strngth increase as such and sides- there are none at those doseages i dont know what sides you have experianced Anthony but i been using growth for 3 years and no such sides??


Majority of people I know and myself included have suffered from a slight bit of cts on 5iu a day,when first using gh.it's just your body getting use to a higher dose of gh in the body,I felt this reduce after a few wks.so for sum1 that hasn't taken gh before 10iu a day will diffently give cts if there real,he did say he was only testing them and said

nothing about running it for awhile.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Anthony83 said:


> suffered from a slight bit of cts on 5iu a day,when first using gh


 I'm exactly the same,


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

after how many days you notice this ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Few hours.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> after how many days you notice this ?


If using 5iu I'd say after about 10 days,but this depends on each person,some get it in a few days others longer,it's down to yourself,but as u said first,if ur only testing them bang 10iu in a day,and ull have your answer in a few days weather there gud r nit.since it's alot higher than your own bodies production.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm using gh at the moment and suffer no sides at all, I even stuck 20iu's in last sunday before bed and no cts!?!


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep i have the same i pinned 10iu this morn and my lil fingers and toes are tingling they good to go, this is my first time on GH, im running 10iu every 3 days. with 600mg of test and 400mg of Eq for 16weeks.



sizar said:


> Hi has anyone used these .. ?
> 
> I haven't paid for this i am giving it ago to test it. but how do i know is real ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wes2009 said:


> Yep i have the same i pinned 10iu this morn and my lil fingers and toes are tingling they good to go, this is my first time on GH, im running 10iu every 3 days. with 600mg of test and 400mg of Eq for 16weeks.


yeah i am thinking of using 5ius a day.. with test and tren. will see what's the deal


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What are you expecting from this piddly amount or will you be buying a decent amount?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> What are you expecting from this piddly amount or will you be buying a decent amount?


if it's decent, i can get worth of 6 months or more ..


----------

